# Time to talk plaster cornice



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

So whats the norm up in the northern hemispere, what types of cornice is normally used and who puts there own up or do you have specialist guys that come in and do it, the majority of my work is a 2" (55mm) curved paper coated plaster moulding (identical to drywall) that comes in 12' (3.6m) lengths.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I do and have done most types of coving/cornice 55mm, 75mm, 90mm, alto, saprano, fibrous cornice, I like to scribe what i can and use the mud heads with the compound tube if i can, Usually make my own mitre box to suit the size, Its all part of the job, Yeah what do you northern guys get upto??


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Its mostly cornice here in aus 55 ,75 90 .We would square set about every fourth job these days either with paper tape or metal internal angles .I prefer to paper tape , more economical and quicker with bazooka and mudrunner


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

suncoast drywaller said:


> Its mostly cornice here in aus 55 ,75 90 .We would square set about every fourth job these days either with paper tape or metal internal angles .I prefer to paper tape , more economical and quicker with bazooka and mudrunner


I think our cornice (Gibcove) comes from Oz, so I presume you guys deal with the same stuff.
On another note....On behalf of the All Blacks rugby team and most of New Zealand.....We are really really sorry we had to demolish the Ozzies at the rugby, we were really only trying to beat Robbie Deans for his mutiny. :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Our cove does come from oz, Gib just labels it as theres, They called it Gib No Coat as well when they imported that stuff, oz is mad on coving, I have been to brisbane and melbourne and its well used, Havent been to tazmainia though, would like to, looks simaler to my landscape, lots of bush, lakes etc. And yeah, sorry about the rugby.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> I think our cornice (Gibcove) comes from Oz, so I presume you guys deal with the same stuff.
> On another note....On behalf of the All Blacks rugby team and most of New Zealand.....We are really really sorry we had to demolish the Ozzies at the rugby, we were really only trying to beat Robbie Deans for his mutiny. :whistling2:


Not interested in rugby , its all Aussie rules for me ,I do like cricket especially when we beat the Kiwis :thumbup:


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

cazna said:


> I do and have done most types of coving/cornice 55mm, 75mm, 90mm, alto, saprano, fibrous cornice, I like to scribe what i can and use the mud heads with the compound tube if i can, Usually make my own mitre box to suit the size, Its all part of the job, Yeah what do you northern guys get upto??


How do you like the mud heads and tube to stick your cornice ,have thought of trying it myself ,must save heaps of time , better than glueing the cove with a trowel or broadknife


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

suncoast drywaller said:


> How do you like the mud heads and tube to stick your cornice ,have thought of trying it myself ,must save heaps of time , better than glueing the cove with a trowel or broadknife


They are good but do take a little getting use to, just judging the setting time for the bond so you dont get caught,You do tend to waste a little more bond but its quite cheap, Once set up it takes around 30seconds to mud up a room depending on size of course, but i can cove on my own handling dry cove instead of mudded stuff if i need to, I see the easysand can be used as a bond, i prefer the 90min gibcove bond, it seems stronger. Would be interested to here what others use, I have heard of people using ES210 but if it drys before it sets then i thought it wouldnt work??


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> So whats the norm up in the northern hemispere, what types of cornice is normally used and who puts there own up or do you have specialist guys that come in and do it, the majority of my work is a 2" (55mm) curved paper coated plaster moulding (identical to drywall) that comes in 12' (3.6m) lengths.


We been using the ones that are foam with mud on then 
Did some 2 month ago I have a job to due in jan going to try trim tex moldings on the next one


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Newagestucco said:


> We been using the ones that are foam with mud on then
> Did some 2 month ago I have a job to due in jan going to try trim tex moldings on the next one


Thats something I would like to see more of over here is foam core cornice, especially in the 55mm - 75mm range, the plaster core ones here don't have much style to them, but it would need to be cost competitive. A few years back there was one that could have quite easily taken over the 55mm gibcove market, the problem was the recommended adhesive was nothing more than acrylic gap filler and of course it was failing, I did my own house with the same stuff but used the good old plaster based gibcove adhesive and it worked perfectly.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That was great stuff, Extruded poly in 2m lengths, Light as a feather NMC I think the brand was and came in many different profiles, I had a sample box of them all but it never caught on so they stopped importing it.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> That was great stuff, Extruded poly in 2m lengths, Light as a feather NMC I think the brand was and came in many different profiles, I had a sample box of them all but it never caught on so they stopped importing it.


I know the stuff you mean Caz, I was talking about 55mm paperfaced poly, it came in 3.6m lengths, it had a nicer profile than the standard gibcove.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Usually make my own mitre box to suit the size,


I have 2 words for you: DROP SAW - specially for fibrous cornice


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

like newage I also like to use the foam moldings.they have a very large product line,all sizes,crown,valence,pillars.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been working on this home







for the last 2 months.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

mock up for kitchen ceiling I built.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

All The fancy stuff aside ...Your finish work always impresses me B,mitch.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

right back at you moore,you do a fine finish yourself.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

b said:


> right back at you moore,you do a fine finish yourself.


No Sir! I can only step back and say .....:notworthy:.......:yes:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Thats something I would like to see more of over here is foam core cornice, especially in the 55mm - 75mm range, the plaster core ones here don't have much style to them, but it would need to be cost competitive. A few years back there was one that could have quite easily taken over the 55mm gibcove market, the problem was the recommended adhesive was nothing more than acrylic gap filler and of course it was failing, I did my own house with the same stuff but used the good old plaster based gibcove adhesive and it worked perfectly.


The cost for foam moldings depending on the size
Are about 4/5 dollars per lin ft to purchase depending on the sizes


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

b said:


> mock up for kitchen ceiling I built.


Very cool I see you layer your moldings 2or 3 layers.

You use some foam for some Areas and trim tec for others

Like to see a finish pick of that multilayered trim ttec one when your done must look sharp very interesting


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Newagestucco said:


> The cost for foam moldings depending on the size
> Are about 4/5 dollars per lin ft to purchase depending on the sizes


We are paying NZ$7 for a 3.6m length of 55mm Gibcove here http://gib.co.nz/products/cove/gib-cove-classic/


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

paper bull







up top,4"canamold crown,tt step bull


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

led srip lighting around perimeters of both ceilings,lights it up like a sunshine ceiling,they nee







d to put them on dimmer switches.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

b said:


> led srip lighting around perimeters of both ceilings,lights it up like a sunshine ceiling,they nee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics very cool nice work 
And the thought process to put it together:thumbup:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> We are paying NZ$7 for a 3.6m length of 55mm Gibcove here http://gib.co.nz/products/cove/gib-cove-classic/


Wow that's a reasonable price less than a dollar per lin ft

Now I just have to go and convert a NZ dollar to a Can dollar

Does every house have them


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Newagestucco said:


> Wow that's a reasonable price less than a dollar per lin ft
> 
> Now I just have to go and convert a NZ dollar to a Can dollar
> 
> Does every house have them


About 90% of my jobs are Gibcoved, thats in my area anyway.


----------

